# Camp Chef vs Pit Boss Pro



## DougE (Apr 1, 2021)

I've pretty much decided that I want to add a pellet smoker to my lineup and I've narrowed it down to two:

Camp Chef SG 24 WIFI pellet grill.

Pit Boss pro series 1155 (Lowes).

The Camp Chef controller is more adjustable as far as temp. and smoke output , and has the option to add a sidekick or sear box. The Camp Chef is also the more expensive of the two.

The pit Boss is really bigger than I need, but this model has most of the features found on the SG24 (no sidekick/sear box type options tho), and it's available locally. There were some issues with this grill when it was first released, but Pit Boss issued a firmware update that seems to have corrected them (if you already have, or buy a new grill with the old firmware, they will upgrade your controller to the new firmware for free).

Based on everything I've read, I'm leaning toward the Camp Chef, but I figured I'd throw it out on here and get some opinions from y'all. I like the idea that the Pit Boss is cheaper, a bit bigger (even though I likely don't need anything this big), and locally available. But I also don't want to buy it and forever wish I had spent a little more for the CC.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 2, 2021)

Which 1 has the best warranty? do you have a gas grill already? sear boxes are gas fired ?  does the PB have the burner cover slide for searing ?  those are some ?'s that might point you in a direction, my PB has been great the last 3 years.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 2, 2021)

I can tell you that Camp Chef has EXCELLENT customer service.  Also, you will love the Sidekick should you decide to add it. It comes with the flattop griddle and the BBQ Box (needed for grilling and searing) and the pizza oven both are around $100 or less.   I have the Smokepro DLX 24 and I love it. The SG (for Slide & Grill) gives you an open flame option but I don't have any experience with how well it works for open flame grilling and searing.  I like mine so much that I gave up my big vertical gas smoker and got a Camp Chef XXL vertical and went all pellets (except for my Weber   )


----------



## Rich250 (Apr 2, 2021)

I just got the PB PS  1150 but haven't even used it yet . I shopped for weeks comparing grills and the PB just seemed like the best bang for the buck ( 5 year warranty vs 3 and I like the removable burn pot better on the PB because I can vac out the bottom of the grill without the messy job of removing everything  vs the CC clean out and bigger hopper on the PB ) I know a couple people with PB's and they are all happy with them. I already have a 5 burner gasser with side burner  and a vertical electric smoker so the sidekick wasn't really important to me.  I haven't seen a CC in person but the PB is built heavy duty and heavy at 215 lbs. I also cook for 8-12 people pretty often so the extra size of the PB helped with my decision also.


----------



## clifish (Apr 2, 2021)

Any reason not to compare the reqtec 340 bundle at $748 now?  It has Wifi and is great brand (not that the others mentioned are not good)


----------



## DougE (Apr 2, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Which 1 has the best warranty? do you have a gas grill already? sear boxes are gas fired ?  does the PB have the burner cover slide for searing ?  those are some ?'s that might point you in a direction, my PB has been great the last 3 years.


PB has a 5 year warranty, CC has a 3 year.  I have a 3 burner char broil commercial tru infrared gasser, which needs new grates and it's only a few years old. I'm not too happy about that since it will cost me about 100 bucks for three 17x7 5/8 cast iron replacement grates. The grill has always been under the roof of my back porch, so it has never been out in the weather. The CC sidekick with grill box would take care of most of my grilling needs, so I could park the gas grill in my barn for the few occasions where I'd need a lot of grilling space, and only have 1 grill on my porch.
Both grills have the slide cover for searing, but most reviews I've read say that pellet grills don't really get hot enough to sear well.



K9BIGDOG said:


> I can tell you that Camp Chef has EXCELLENT customer service.  Also, you will love the Sidekick should you decide to add it. It comes with the flattop griddle and the BBQ Box (needed for grilling and searing) and the pizza oven both are around $100 or less.   I have the Smokepro DLX 24 and I love it. The SG (for Slide & Grill) gives you an open flame option but I don't have any experience with how well it works for open flame grilling and searing.  I like mine so much that I gave up my big vertical gas smoker and got a Camp Chef XXL vertical and went all pellets (except for my Weber   )


I was originally set on the DLX 24, but I kind of like the idea of having a WIFI capable controller. I haven't ruled out just getting the XXL instead of the SG. The XXL they sell now is WIFI capable too. I don't know how much I'd actually use the WIFI, but I can see where it might come in handy. I can be off doing something around the farm and be able to check on things without coming back to the house. 



Rich250 said:


> I just got the PB PS  1150 but haven't even used it yet . I shopped for weeks comparing grills and the PB just seemed like the best bang for the buck ( 5 year warranty vs 3 and I like the removable burn pot better on the PB because I can vac out the bottom of the grill without the messy job of removing everything  vs the CC clean out and bigger hopper on the PB ) I know a couple people with PB's and they are all happy with them. I already have a 5 burner gasser with side burner  and a vertical electric smoker so the sidekick wasn't really important to me.  I haven't seen a CC in person but the PB is built heavy duty and heavy at 215 lbs. I also cook for 8-12 people pretty often so the extra size of the PB helped with my decision also.


Hopefully you will get to use it before I make up my mind. If your controller doesn't go up in 10 degree increments from 180 to 300, you have the old firmware. PB will send you a shipping label so you can send it to them to have it upgraded to the new firmware. Kind of sucks having to wait for them to send it back to use the grill, but at least they are doing it. From what I've read, return times have been fairly quick.


----------



## Rich250 (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah I had read about the firmware update, not a huge deal if I have to send mine in because the PB is at our seasonal campsite and we are mostly only there on weekends so if I have to go a week or so without the grill I can use the gasser  until I get it back. At home I have a big horn pellet grill.


----------



## GA Tom (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Camp Chef Wi Fi 24" grill. I have had this one for over a year and love it. About 6 months ago Camp Chef had a small issue with the software on the controller. It was quickly remedied; and I have had no problems since. The PID controller works perfectly at both low and high temperatures. I have lower leg issues, cannot get around so well and use a walker. I can control the whole cook (except start up) from inside the house.
If you do not get (or can't afford) a sidekick/sear box, I  recommend GrillGrates for high temp cooks. They add at least 100 degrees and do a great job with steaks, hamburgers, etc.  My wife also appreciates the grill marks.
Havingsaid all this I have no experience with the pit boss.


----------



## Burly567 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Camp Chef  24DLX It doesn't have the WiFi  controller (I am going to upgrade it), and I love it!  I have the side kick and it is a handy addition.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 3, 2021)

Pit Boss PID is not up to par with the competition. You will have more stable temps with the Camp Chef if that's important to you.


----------



## Blue Ridge Smoker (Apr 3, 2021)

douge said:


> I've pretty much decided that I want to add a pellet smoker to my lineup and I've narrowed it down to two:
> 
> Camp Chef SG 24 WIFI pellet grill.
> 
> ...


Does the firmware update correct the power button not turning on or the problem where it shuts itself off mid way thru smoking? 
Just bought our pitboss last week.


----------



## DougE (Apr 10, 2021)

Blue Ridge Smoker said:


> Does the firmware update correct the power button not turning on or the problem where it shuts itself off mid way thru smoking?
> Just bought our pitboss last week.


The reason for the updated firmware, as stated by Pit Boss, was to address temperature control issues at the lower temp settings on the PB1150PS2 and PB1600PS1 grills.

I'd be contacting Pit Boss if it were me. it sounds like you got a faulty controller. They may just swap yours for a new one with the updated firmware.

The main reason the PB 1155 is on my list is because the firmware upgrade lets you adjust the temp in 10 degree increments up to 300 degrees. Their smaller grills and vertical smokers only let you adjust in 25 degree increments. It's beyond me why they didn't go with 10 degrees on all their grills/smokers since temperature control is pretty dang important in the lower ranges used for smoking.


----------



## DougE (Apr 10, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> Pit Boss PID is not up to par with the competition. You will have more stable temps with the Camp Chef if that's important to you.


I'm leaning more toward the Camp Chef, but I will have to wait awhile from the look of it. They have a backlog in production ......... much of their product line is out of stock.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a Camp Chef Woodwind 36 WiFi and I like it. Four probes, over 1000 square inches of grates. Barely used it so far, but temps stayed rock solid. I like being able to adjust the temp and monitor everything from inside. Seems well constructed, was $1000 locally.


----------



## Rich250 (Apr 13, 2021)

Finally got to use my pitboss and I do not have the updated firmware, I did try using the grill set at 250 and it dropped to 225 and held solid there so I opened a case with pitboss and the response was as follows.
Hi there!
This controller has a proprietary PID (proportional � integral- derivative) based program. This program is based on a continual loop of feedback and algorithms that adjust and compensate to more accurately achieve and land on target temperatures. The program will gradually adjust the grill to reach a target to prevent the grill from spiking or overshooting temperature. In smoking temps (180-275), we have slowed down the jumps from set to set temp to prevent overshooting temperatures and better overall smoking experience. So, we recommend doing 2-3 "burn offs" at 350 for about 40 minutes each. This should help regulate the temperature.

The proper way to start it in order to maintain that temperature, you will want to start the grill up at 350 every time. Once it reaches that temperature, back it down to the lower (desired) temperature.


If this does not work. please let me know!!


From what I'm hearing pitboss is now just sending out new controllers don't even have to send the old one back. So even though I have my doubts about what they recommend helping I will try it and if not I will request a replacement controller.


----------



## DougE (Apr 14, 2021)

Appreciate the update, Rich250

If they have backed off on updating all the ps1150 controllers like they were originally doing, it may be a game changer for me. I really want the ability to adjust the temp in 10 degree increments, and it's a crap shoot as to whether you get one with the updated controller or not at this point.


----------



## Rich250 (Apr 17, 2021)

They are still updating the controllers ( or now replacing them with updated controllers ) if you tell them you have done what I posted above and it's still not working right. The grill is very well usable so I'm going to give it a bit of time and see how things shake out. At 600 bucks for the 1150 even if I had to ( which I don't see happening )drop 200 bucks into an aftermarket controller  I'm still ahead of any other grill comparable to the 1150. Got my Bighorn grill for 250 bucks but that controller was crap  from day one, then the auger jammed and pinched wires and took out the controller, replaced it with a 60 dollar Ortech controller and that grill has been flawless now for 4 years. Only bought the Pitboss because I needed a second grill .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 17, 2021)

OP, look at the Camp Chef's price on Home Depot's site.


----------



## Blue Ridge Smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok, my new controller came from Pit Boss yesterday,  quickly put it in this morning. 
Not Only is the faulty power issue gone but it's the new temperature control in 10° increments rather than 50°.
It'll be much easier to hold at 225 or 250 now. 

I also hung one of the 4 meat probes in the barrel to check "actual" temp.  With a second probe in an oversized Turkey.  I found,  at least in the current weather,  there is a 5-20° difference in the readings. I went with the lower meat probe reading and the bird came out Great!


----------



## Blue Ridge Smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh yeah,  the warranty covered the faulty power button and PB was very professional and fast,  once i entered my serial number into my registration info.


----------



## Blue Ridge Smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Rich250 said:


> Finally got to use my pitboss and I do not have the updated firmware, I did try using the grill set at 250 and it dropped to 225 and held solid there so I opened a case with pitboss and the response was as follows.
> Hi there!
> This controller has a proprietary PID (proportional � integral- derivative) based program. This program is based on a continual loop of feedback and algorithms that adjust and compensate to more accurately achieve and land on target temperatures. The program will gradually adjust the grill to reach a target to prevent the grill from spiking or overshooting temperature. In smoking temps (180-275), we have slowed down the jumps from set to set temp to prevent overshooting temperatures and better overall smoking experience. So, we recommend doing 2-3 "burn offs" at 350 for about 40 minutes each. This should help regulate the temperature.
> 
> ...


It only took 5 minutes to swap out the controller but...  if anyone is going to do this do yourself a favor and leave 1 of the outside corner screws in there and spin the whole plate out, instead of removing the plate.  That'll save you from laying on your back with one arm trying to hold the plate back in the right spot while dropping the tiny screws on your belly.


----------



## DougE (Apr 21, 2021)

Blue Ridge Smoker said:


> Ok, my new controller came from Pit Boss yesterday,  quickly put it in this morning.
> Not Only is the faulty power issue gone but it's the new temperature control in 10° increments rather than 50°.
> It'll be much easier to hold at 225 or 250 now.
> 
> I also hung one of the 4 meat probes in the barrel to check "actual" temp.  With a second probe in an oversized Turkey.  I found,  at least in the current weather,  there is a 5-20° difference in the readings. I went with the lower meat probe reading and the bird came out Great!





Blue Ridge Smoker said:


> Oh yeah,  the warranty covered the faulty power button and PB was very professional and fast,  once i entered my serial number into my registration info.



Great!! I'm glad they got it taken care of fairly quick.


----------



## DougE (Apr 21, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> OP, look at the Camp Chef's price on Home Depot's site.



I have actually ordered the SG 24 WIFI (PG24SGCB) from Lowes on Friday.  It's the one with the bronze lid. I really would have preferred the all black one, but this is the only color SG 24 Lowes has on their site. It was quite a bit cheaper from Lowes, plus it qualified for 12 month 0% interest on my Lowes card.

 My order status shows this:








Hopefully it's on the way, but I suppose it may have went out of stock at Camp Chef before the order got processed since the PG24SGCB is now out of stock again at CC (it was in stock on CC's website the day I ordered it from Lowes).


----------



## DougE (May 2, 2021)

It is done!













I fired it up for awhile after I put it together yesterday to let everything burn off, but didn't have time to actually cook anything. I have everything on hand for a batch of ABTs, so I may do that this afternoon and maybe some hotdogs or something.


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2021)

douge said:


> I fired it up for awhile after I put it together yesterday to let everything burn off, but didn't have time to actually cook anything. I have everything on hand for a batch of ABTs, so I may do that this afternoon and maybe some hotdogs or something.


Nice . If you get time , give an update on how you like it please . 
Been thinking about this grill . Thanks


----------



## DougE (May 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . If you get time , give an update on how you like it please .
> Been thinking about this grill . Thanks


I've done a few cooks on it so far and I like it. The lower grate temp runs hotter than what the controller reads, but it's what I expected since the controller probe is located above the grate.  You can make temp adjustments in 5 degree increments, so no big deal to dial in the grate temp where you want it. 

The app works well over bluetooth and WIFI. I could have lived without being able to use my phone to check food temps/adjust temp or smoke level, but it is kind of handy.  

I keep saying I'm going to try the slide and grill feature to see how well it does at grilling, but I always end up using the gas grill.  I mainly bought it for smoking, and so far, I'm satisfied with it for that. I run the smoke setting at 10 and get a decent smoke flavor in the food.

I would have preferred the grill in black, but Lowes only has the SG in bronze.  The bronze is growing on me, especially since it was 100 bucks less than ordering direct from CC.


----------



## chopsaw (May 25, 2021)

Cool . Thanks for the time . Looks like it has some nice features . Looking for something to keep in the garage , and cook out front if needed . 
Thanks again .


----------



## DougE (May 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Cool . Thanks for the time . Looks like it has some nice features . Looking for something to keep in the garage , and cook out front if needed .
> Thanks again .


I got mine in the pole barn with the rest of my smokers. Just wheel the CC outside the door when I want to use it. Got an outlet right inside every door. Only issue I got is the barn floor is fine gravel .... it's hard packed from tractors, animals walking on it, etc, but it's still hard to roll the CC on it. It is a heavy grill .. I think shipping weight was 150 lbs, and another 20 with a bag of pellets on board. I either need to mod it with some larger pneumatic tires or maybe re engineer one of those flat metal deck yard wagons for it to sit on. That or pick up some metal and design a cart for it to sit on. It wouldn't be any big deal to move it around on concrete though.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 25, 2021)

Chopsaw, if you decide to get one look at both Home Depot and Lowes.  Sometimes one has it in stock when the other doesn't and last I looked they were the same price.  I got mine from HD for that very reason.


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2021)

Ok , thanks for the info .


----------

